# Doe & Buck - 4 (ish) month olds together?



## agh12290 (Aug 27, 2013)

Is it ok to keep them in the same pen together??


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

not unless you want babies in five months


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, not unless you want babies... 4 months is a bit too early for a doeling to get pregnant. My buckling is almost 5 months... I think he has already done his job with at least 1 of my girls if not both... They have not gone back in heat


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah- not a good idea if you don't want your doe to get pregnant. Males can breed and females can be fertile at 7 weeks - 2 months of age.


----------



## agh12290 (Aug 27, 2013)

I wouldn't mind! Is she too young?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

agh12290 said:


> I wouldn't mind! Is she too young?


My understanding is that they should be at least 8 months of age or between 80-90 lbs. depending on the breed, at 4 months she still has growing to do. It could be fine, but it's not recommended.


----------



## agh12290 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok good to know! Thank you!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Just to give you an insentive NOT to stick them together, does can die and have died of being bred at 5 or 6 months. 4 months is way off limits. I breed my does at 10 months.

They should reach at least 75% of their grown weight before being bred.

 Figured I'd let you know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, way to young to get preggo, but to old now, to be with a buck.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep to young. Asking for trouble. I know it has happened but most are by accident.


----------



## agh12290 (Aug 27, 2013)

Awh thats terrible, but makes sense! Thanks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

at 4 months, a goat is starting puberty. to me, it would be like a 11/12 year old human girl having babies. it's not something that you would want.....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

No.. that is not a good idea. I would not put the buck in with a baby doeling at that age.. She needs to mature and grow. Your doeling could die from being bred too young or at least have complications.


----------



## alamo_goats (Aug 26, 2013)

MoKa-Farms said:


> ....Males can breed and females can be fertile at 7 weeks - 2 months of age.


Wow, I had no idea! Good info here.


----------

